# Favorite picture contest~



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

This contest will be judged on: The creativity of the photo. 

Rules:
Limit of 2 pictures per person
You can enter any of your favorite pictures

This will end February 20. There will be 1st through 5th place winners. Good Luck!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

my entry


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

These are my two:


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thunder! 








Rainy


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't have any really good ones, but heres a cute one


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

equestrian_rider465 your image didnt show up


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

and.....










Look at the horse's legs, now that is a pairs class.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I always use the same ones, so I'll use different ones this time.
Caleb running:









Caleb grazing macro:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

Because I just like the way this shot turned out, it's unique and kinda artsy. =) ....sorry if it's a bit big. >.< My boss's Appaloosa mare, Splash.









And Sunny! ^_^


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

This is a recent one but i think it will be one of my all time faves 







and...


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Alright... heres mine:
Ty and Thor









And this one is Roxy:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

1st: Maddy

2nd: Brodie


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

these are really awesome! keep them coming!


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

xoSonnyLove1234 said:


> equestrian_rider465 your image didnt show up


Sorry, I'll post it again.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I have no hope up against some of these but..

Abby,



















Good luck everyone..


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My mare Gypsie is in the red... my gelding Dakota is in the green.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

This contests ends at 5:00 tonight!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

This Contest Is Ended!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

soooo who are the winners?????


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Congrats everyone! First place winner PM me. 

first place: Speedy da fish
second place: PaintsPwn
Third place: Lonestar22
Fourth place: void
fifth place: tempest


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Congradulations!


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

:d ....


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

*My SugarKane*

This is my favorite pic.
The first day I got my dream horse, we sat and starred at each other,lol:lol:
I know the contest is over, just wanted to add this one


----------

